# Attention Muzzleloaders



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks like the ODNR may restrict inline muzzleloaders to the general gun season.  
http://65.24.96.6/divofwildlife/Muzzleloader Results.htm


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice post doegirl ;-)
Thanks for keeping us on our toes.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

You should save this for April 1  .

LindyRigger


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

not funny, not funny at all. I almost had a heart attack while reading.
ski


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

not cool


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope you are right, of course I am biased since I use a flintlock.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Tornichio, Read the article. NOT NICE DOE GIRL, BAD BAD BAD!!!!!! I was having chest pains reading that triing to figure out who to call and give my 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I was reading it, and all I could think about was my buddy who just got a new inline for christmas. I am going to print that out for him, and give to him before tommorrows hunt. That's good.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I admit I did not read the article at first. I would rather have the season over the weekend rather than limit the use of weapons. But like I said I shoot a flintlock and am rather biased. I think the use of any sidelock would be fair. Either percussion or flint. But like I said, I really am not interested in limiting someone else, but would really like to see the season be on over a weekend.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Why did the muzzleloader season get moved to the week between Christmas and new years, I liked it better the first week of Jan. Not as many people and easier for me to get off work.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dawitner, The odnr actually did a survey and study of when ohio hunters wanted the season. The hunters chose this time frame as many were already off work for the holidays or could hunt with their kids with missing school, etc.

Scott


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't get it. Yes they had me going ? What are they trying to prove ?
I don't have an in-line so I lean toward this idea.

I really hope that this has you going, and before you contact the Division of Wildlife to complain, you need to realize that this is only a joke and not an actual news release. Had you going, didn't I?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Reel, That's not really the ODNR Site. IT's a site built to look exactly like it though. There are many hackers that do the same thing to legit sites and then once you get there and type in your info they have your personal info. This site appears to be just a joke, it had me going since I just got an inline! I'd think someone could get in trouble for creating a site like this if the ODNR found out!?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

wow,looked real to me. how did you tell it is false?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Doe Girl, beware of Black cars with dark windows driving by your house. We have hired Bubba and his buddys to break both your legs and arms.  Then they are going after who ever showed you that site. 
I had the number half dialed.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

DaleM said:


> Doe Girl, beware of Black cars with dark windows driving by your house. We have hired Bubba and his buddys to break both your legs and arms.  Then they are going after who ever showed you that site.
> I had the number half dialed.


YOU GUYS DON'T HAVE A VERY GOOD SENSE OF HUMOR....
It had me going too... 
Who ever did the webpage did a mighty fine con' job. Plus s/he had EVERYONE falling for it.....


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

(This is not a complaint, it is a statement).
You know guys and gals.
One item like this floating around on the net is not a good thing if you an in-liner person.
I willing to bet that within a couple, few years, we start hearing there is a little truth to this one.
This post is all over the net at ohio sites. 
You may as well sell them in-liners now and get back to a side lock version.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

I should have guessed.
With the 65.24.96.6 preceeding the web address. Not an official Ohio site.
I did an ftp 65.24.96.6 and got 
http://www.whitesoftdev.com/
wierd ?
...


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

That's right Walleyeguy, Really though what is "primative" about a gun that uses a 209 primer, has a range out past 200 yds. and is the same gun as a Remington 700 or equivalent with a 9x scope. I Think they should make it primative season or at least take it out of the name. Maybe they could call it "Ohio One Shot Riffle season". Heck they should at least make you use a round ball. Can you tell I'm biased. My grandpa makes traditional Muzzleloaders. I shoot a .58cal hawkins.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

GEEEEEEEZ LOUIIIIIISE..... Guys, it's a JOKE... I expected maybe a couple ha-ha's and that's it. Moderators, you won't hurt my feelings if you lock this one up. Sorry.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

DOEGIRL,,
You didn't hurt my feelings at all.
I a Side Lock guy myself with Iron Sights and loose powder.
I am guilty of being a little modern with using Triple-7 powders.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Doegirl, you have to laugh--- I posted that as a joke. Sorry you didn't see that.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I heard that the guy that started that page meant for only a couple of people on another forum to see it..and after he forgot about it he was shocked to find out that it was all over the net...and he got in a bit of trouble over it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Doegirl,

I'm laughing with you.

*P A R A N O I A 

A B O U N D S*


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Lundy: I'm looking over my shoulder now.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Did you think that they were coming to get you doegirl?


----------

